# Silver plated USB wires



## SapunovDmitry (Jan 25, 2008)

Steve,and what about silver plated USB wires?
Can they be processed the way you've shown. :?:  
There is a copper in base. Will the silver go into the solution first? Or it will fall down just after some copper surface will be formed after dissolving silver?
Is this method better to be used for relays?
Thanks.


----------



## Lino1406 (Feb 1, 2008)

I suppose they're also covered with plastic
and have 1% silver at most?


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Feb 27, 2008)

1 % is not so bad if you have about 5 km of wire at your work (for free from local cell phone operator) that wiats recycling. 
I want to try getting out this silver and let the copper stay but yet i don't know how to do that.


----------



## henos (Feb 27, 2008)

I use the dangerous mixture H2SO4 + HNO3 (95/5 volume), hot (80 C). He comes true. 
Silver crosses to the solution after the submersion, copper stays. You use the solution so long, until silver
stops to dissolve. I pour still HNO3 then a bit. Glasses and necessary glove !
You should then thin the solution water 1: 10.. One can push down silver the pieces of the copper, so long, until he
stops to give off. Good luck!


----------

